# Tablet zur Musikwiedergabe



## Deimos (23. Mai 2012)

Ciao!

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer smoothen Lösung zur Musikwiedergabe in meinem Wohnzimmer.

In meinem Netzwerk befindet sich ein NAS mit Film-, Musik- und Bilddateien. Diese habe ich bisher mit meinem Antec Fusion Remote wiedergegeben.
Das ganze ist mir aber, insbesondere bei Musikwiedergabe (ca. 15'000 Songs) irgendwie einfach zu frickelig, da mich keine Mediasoftware von der Bedienung mit der Fernbedienung überzeugen konnte - es endete immer damit, dass ich doch mit Maus und Tastatur im Wohnzimmer rumgammle, weil die Bedienung sonst einfach zu träge und mühselig ist.

Daher kam mir folgender Gedanke:
Ich würde gerne ein Tablet an die Wand neben der Couch hängen, um bequem per Touchscreen meine gewünschte Musik (NUR Musik) via 3.5mm Klinke an den Receiver zu senden.
Das Tablet wäre entsprechend fix installiert. 

Wie seht ihr das? Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ein Tablet auf das NAS zugreifen kann und die Musikdateien mit einem gescheiten Mediaplayer (Winamp App o.ä.?) wiedergeben kann?
Bin beim Thema Tablets / Smartphones / Android etc. überhaupt nicht bewandert, da es mich eigentlich nicht allzu sehr interessiert...

Merci!

Deimos


----------



## beercarrier (23. Mai 2012)

find die idee klasse. hab mir auch mal was ähnliches überlegt, (aber auch für hd filme, naja langsam is das ja bezahlbar) allerdings per dlna übertragung, denke xbmc ist ein ansatz kommt letzt-endlich auch auf das tablet an. an deiner stelle würd ich mir mal das rim blackberry playbook anschauen, das is dafür auch von P/L super geeignet.


----------



## Deimos (23. Mai 2012)

Mein NAS (Zyxel NSA320) würde DLNA grundsätzlich unterstützen, das sollte also kein Problem sein wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Demzufolge müsste das Tablet auch nur DLNA supporten (was wohl die meisten werden, wie ich annehme) und die Sache sollte mehr oder weniger problemlos laufen?
D.h. Einwahl ins W-Lan und die Daten sind verfügbar oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

Danke schonmal für deine erste Antwort!


----------



## debalz (29. Mai 2012)

Zur Verbindung Tablet und Receiver kann ich sagen, daß es dafür einen simplen Bluetooth-Adapter (Logitech) gibt. Damit spiele ich die Musik vom Tablet über meine Anlage ab, zu DLNA etc. kann ich leider nichts beitragen.


----------

